# Diebstahl am Gardasee und Italien??



## terencehill (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,


n kumpel und ich haben dieses Jahr so 1-2 Wochen Gardasee oder Comer see vor.Eventuell wären noch Vogesen oder Provence interessant. Bloß jetzt haben wir schon öfters gehört dass unten am Gardasee massig die Bikes geklaut werden....ist das wirklich so schlimm oder wird da nur übertrieben??

schon mal im voraus danke=)
fabi


----------



## MATTESM (8. Juni 2008)

bikes werden derzeit immer organisierter geklaut. das gilt v.a. für alle veranstaltungen, seien es bike festivals, rennen oder sonstiges. wenn du unterwegs bist musst du ohnehin immer auf das bike aufpassen. viele bikehotels haben abgesperrte keller mit video-überwachung. und du eine massive kette. ansonsten gilt: immer hintern aufs bike und nicht herumstehen lassen. das reiseziel nach diebstahlsgefahren auszuwählen halte ich für völlig übertrieben. da gibts keine so großen unterscheide (siehe meldung bikes im wert von 70.000 euro auf transgermany geklaut...)
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil77 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

also ich war schon 2 mal am Gardasse und hatte nie Probleme mit Diebstahl oder so. War Zelten in Arco und da waren sie immer schön an einen Baum gekettet. Konnte sogar Tagesausflüge machen. Also wenn man ständig mit der Sorge Urlaub macht, macht das keinen Spaß. Außerdem sind meine Räder zum Neupreis versichert. Von daher.


----------



## toxie (5. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal vor ein paar Jahren eine Transalp Tour gemacht. In Riva angekommen im Hotel eingecheckt, die Bikes im Innenhof (von aussen nicht einsehbar) an ein Gitter gekettet. Kurz was essen gegangen, nach zwei Stunden zurück ins Hotel. Beide Bikes gestohlen. Der nette Hotelier hat dann gemeint, seine Versicherung würde das übernehmen, aber die Rückfrage bei der Versicherung hat dann ergeben, dass er bei seiner Police den Fahrraddiebstahl explizit ausgeschlossen hat. Elende Mafia! War übrigens die Villa Regina in Riva. Falls jemand mal zufälligerweise dort vorbeikommt, einfach dem Typen mit dem Baseballschläger eins über die Rübe hauen, der hats echt verdient! 

Der Agent meiner Versicherung hat mir dann zuhause gesagt, dass es am Gardasee üblich sei, dass gewisse Hoteliers mit Diebesbanden zusammenarbeiten. Schliesslich verschwinden pro Jahr etwa 7000 Räder in dieser Region. Mit solchen Tipps können diese Gangster natürlich auch effizienter arbeiten.

Gardasee ist für mich nach diesem Erlebnis aus meiner Reiseliste gestrichen worden. Punkt.


----------



## Benie70 (5. Juni 2009)

War auch schon einige Male am Lago, tagsüber lasse ich das Bike nie unbeobachtet stehen, wenn ich irgendwo drin bin, dann steht das Bike so, dass ich es sehen kann. 
Abends haben wir bisher immer die Möglichkeit gehabt das Bike sicher in einem Raum 
abzustellen. Daher keinerlei Probleme mit Diebstahl.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2009)

Mir wurde eins aus dem Haus gestohlen.
Kollegen wurde es aus dem Hotelkeller geklaut.

Man geht dort organisiert vor, leider.
Viele Kneipen und Cafe´s machen Werbung mit Ihrer Videoüberwachung, wazu wohl?

Vorsicht ist geboten!
In baumärkten gibt es schon mal Drahtseilschlösser mit 120db Alarm.
Ob es hilft weiß ich nicht, aber es beruhigt etwas.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr nu seid 15 Jahren 2x im Jahr hin und mir ist noch keins geklaut worden. Ein seriöses Hotel hat einen Videoüberwachten Keller oder ne Box! 

Bei mir ist vor der Tür mal mein Auto aufgebrochen und 2 Bikes geklaut worden. Stand da nur 20 Min. hinten im Hof. Ich hab ja meinen damaligen Nachbar in Verdacht mit der schleswig-holsteiner Mafia zusammen zu arbeiten. Die Bu**en haben auch nix unternommen. Eine Mauer des Schweigens  
Die Hotelies am Garda schimpfen übrigens auf die Banden aus dem Rumänien. Es gibt also immer noch einen, der weiter unten in der Nahrungskette steht 

Im Ernst: Überall wo viele Bikes sind, wird viel geklaut. Also aufpassen und das Bike immer an sicheren Plätzen abstellen!


----------



## Schmok (5. Juni 2009)

Das wirft gleich mal die Fragen auf nach :
Wo findet mann die Sinnigste , günstige, Seriöse Versicherung ?
Kennt da jemand die Ultimative Diebstahlversicherung im Tarifdjungel ?


----------



## DrecksBecks (5. Juni 2009)

mann nemmt hat halt das Bike mit aufs Zimmer, aus Videoübewachten Kellern wurden auch schon räder geklaut!


----------



## besos (5. Juni 2009)

> mann nemmt hat halt das Bike mit aufs Zimmer, aus Videoübewachten Kellern wurden auch schon räder geklaut!



Machen wir z.B. in der FeWo. Vor einigen Jahren ließen wir die Bikes noch leichtsinnigerweiße im Garten stehen. Ergebnis: Die zwei neusten Räder waren weg. Jetzt kommen die mit in die Wohnung rein und die Tür wird abgesperrt.
Kennt jemand nen Fall, wo Bikes bei ner Rast geklaut worden sind, z.B. am Tremalzo/Altissimo? Da hab ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl, aber der Hunger überwiegt dann doch immer.

Grüße, Besos


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Juni 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Fall, wo Bikes bei ner Rast geklaut worden sind, z.B. am Tremalzo/Altissimo?


Wenn man Pech hat, wird's einen auch dort treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hey oh (6. Juni 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Fall, wo Bikes bei ner Rast geklaut worden sind, z.B. am Tremalzo/Altissimo? Da hab ich immer ein schlechtes Gefühl, aber der Hunger überwiegt dann doch immer.
> 
> Grüße, Besos



Also am Rifugio Garda / Tremalzo würde ich ein Auge drauf haben, weil jeder dort von der anderen Seite mit dem Auto hochkommt. Bin immer selbst ganz ****rig, wenn ich dort nach der Auffahrt was esse und mein Bike nicht sehen kann.

Wenn du allerdings auf ner Hütte bist, wo man nur mit Anstrengung hochkommt, hätte ich kein Problem damit, mein Bike auch unangeleint oder mit nem Ski-Schloss auch Nachts stehen zu lassen. So machen wir es jedenfalls immer auf unseren Touren.

Am Gardasee hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Wir campen dort auch immer und schließen die Bikes heftig an den dicken Bäumen ab. Auf nem Alpencross haben wir  im Fahrradkeller eines recht guten Hotels in Riva die Bikes auch mit ca. 30 anderen Bikes abgestellt. Nichts passiert. Wenn ich mir das hier aber durchlese, scheine ich leichtsinnig gewesen zu sein.


----------



## kroun (6. Juni 2009)

statistisch gesehen nehmen die diebstähle (das bezieht sich allerdings auf autos) zwischen Dänemark und Sizilien von Norden nach Süden hin ab... 

am wenigsten wird anscheinend in Südtitalien geklaut... 
ich glaube das hängt aber auch damit zusammen, dass es dort weniger zu klauen gibt.

Ich bin mir sicher dass es organisierte "Teams" gibt, die "zum arbeiten" dort hin fahren wo sie genau wissen dass es viele Bikes zu holen gibt... und wo gibt es das mehr als am Gardasee... höchstens in Peking


----------



## petzl (6. Juni 2009)

Schmok schrieb:


> Das wirft gleich mal die Fragen auf nach :
> Wo findet mann die Sinnigste , günstige, Seriöse Versicherung ?
> Kennt da jemand die Ultimative Diebstahlversicherung im Tarifdjungel ?



Ich habe meine Bikes zum Neuwert bis zu 5000 EUR gegen Diebstahl mit der Hausrat versichert. Die gesamte Versicherung kostet mich ca. 12 EUR im Monat. Selbst wenn die Bikes aus dem Hotelkeller gestohlen werden, wird mir der Kaufpreis erstattet. Schadensersatz ist allerdings ausgeschlossen, wenn die Bikes über Nacht draußen stehen würden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DrecksBecks (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich nehm heuer meine 10 Jahre alte Gurke mit an den Garda - lass se mir klauen und kassiere 1000 Euro von der Versicherung!


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Juni 2009)

kroun schrieb:


> statistisch gesehen nehmen die diebstähle (das bezieht sich allerdings auf autos) zwischen Dänemark und Sizilien von Norden nach Süden hin ab...


Ich denk, daß in Sizilien der Respekt vor der Mafia recht groß ist. Wenn du da dem falschen was klaust, dann dürfte es das letzte Mal gewesen sein.


----------



## trhaflhow (6. Juni 2009)

waren mal etwas südlich von rom
unsere vermieterin hatte ein schranke an ihrer einfahrt, die automatisch hoch ging wenn man dort an kam.
sie erklärte uns, dass wir alles was hinter der schranke sei als sicher betrachten könnten. begründung: zuständigkeit vor der schranke polizia hinter der schranke mafia.

es wurde dort ettliche autos aufgebrochen - unsere nicht

im 1. jahr als wir dort urlaub machten hatten wir noch zweifel im 2. jahr liesen wir sogar die fewo offen. hat nichts gebraucht.

traurig aber wahr

am gardasee gilt wie überall aufpassen auf das zeug . auch gelegengeit macht diebe.

letztes jahr in arco am camping zoo wurden etliche zelte durchwühlt ( incl unseres - war wohl nix passendes darin) einige hatte ihr geld und kredidkarten in ihren zelten - wie kann man nur so blöd sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgemooshuber (7. Juni 2009)

unpopulär, aber wirksam:
gutes Bike ohne extremen Kultnamen fahren.

selbst erlebt:
fremdes (13kg laut Besitzer) Cannondale aus Tiefgarage wurde geklaut,
mein 12,5kg Cube AMS wurde stehengelassen.

helge


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juni 2009)

War 2005 am Ledrosee "Hotel-Garden"...

2 meter direkt neben der Rezeption waren 4x MTBs verschlossen in einer Garage mit HolztÃ¼re. Mein Rad war nochmal angeschlossen mit ABUS Ski Schloss (nix dolles aber besser als NIX dachte ich)
Auf dem Hof direkt im Wirkungskreis eines wenn auch alten SchÃ¤ferhundes an der Kette ist mein BIKE "Super sicher"....was soll denn schon direkt neben der Rezeption (mit groÃem Fenster zum Hof) schon passieren..und am nÃ¤chsten FRÃH waren alle 4x Bikes weg...

Versicherung vom HOTEL....?? nicht versichert weil nicht VideoÃ¼berwacht.

Schloss in der TÃ¼re nicht kaputt, keine Aufbruchspuren/Kratzer an der TÃR.....!!

Entweder war die TÃ¼re am Abend wÃ¤hrend des Abendessen gegen 19:00 Uhr noch nicht verschlossen und die RÃ¤der wurden Ã¼ber diese Zeit gestohlen oder die Hotels geben an den Banden INFOS aus..!

Polizei etc. hilf aber NIX Rad weg, 3000,-â¬ weg...PECH...und das im so ruhigen Ledrotal.

Wobei ich am Gardasee noch NIE irgendwelche RumÃ¤nen oder Ã¤hnliche "SchwarzfÃ¼Ãe" gesehen habe, und wenn dann bestimmt nicht dort oben am Ledrosee.

Ich frage mich NUR wo bleiben denn die vielen RÃ¤der, Teile, Rahmen etc. die jedes Jahr dort offiziell verschwinden..!! Wo oder wer fÃ¤hrt denn den ganzen geklauten Mist..?

es taucht doch NIX mehr auf..oder doch..??

Fahren die RumÃ¤nen oder sonstige halbseidene Gestalten alle Cannondale, Storck, Specialized, Liteville etc.

da lÃ¤uft was anderes..!!


----------



## Phil81 (7. Juni 2009)

Noch mehr Klischees sind dir aber gerade nicht eingefallen oder?


----------



## clemson (7. Juni 2009)

in 15 jahren gardasee und itlaien mit dem  bike Auto und campen noch nie etwas passiert....
von daher....passieren kann immer was....

räder immer mit mehreren schlössern abgesperrt und guat wars/ist es.....


----------



## dre (7. Juni 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> in 15 jahren gardasee und itlaien mit dem  bike Auto und campen noch nie etwas passiert....
> von daher....passieren kann immer was....
> 
> räder immer mit mehreren schlössern abgesperrt und guat wars/ist es.....



...yep. Bin nun seit 10 Jahren 2-3 mal / Jahr am Lago, auch noch nie etwas weggekommen. Also immer schön ruhig bleiben. Ich habe bei uns in Braunschweig mehr Angst um meine Bikes als in Riva.


----------



## bronks (7. Juni 2009)

MATTESM schrieb:


> ... (siehe meldung bikes im wert von 70.000 euro auf transgermany geklaut...)
> ..m..


Das sind ca. 350 Räder


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juni 2009)

bronks schrieb:


> Das sind ca. 350 Räder



es waren 13


----------



## andi82 (7. Juni 2009)

ahhhh wir wollen im Juli 4 Tage an den Gardasee / Torbole...
aber im Moment hab ich keine Lust mehr... zumal 3x Specialized und 1x Cannondale dabei sind....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juni 2009)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Klischees sind dir aber gerade nicht eingefallen oder?



Doch, aber hab ich nicht geschrieben...!!!

warum überhaupt "noch-mehr" Klischees...

Die Rumänen die sich am Lago aufhalten sich an und um die zahlreichen Hotels umschauen, machen dort deiner Meinung nach wohl Urlaub..!  weils so günstig ist am Gardasee..!!

und sonstige zwielichtige Gestalten die in Rudeln auftreten und so aussehen als haben die mit "ehrlicher Arbeit redlich ihr Geld verdient" schrecken dich auch noch nicht auf, alles klar....na dann schlaf mal weiter..!


----------



## devil77 (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

was soll eigentlich die Ganze Angstmache hier? Damit versaut man sich und anderen nur den Urlaub und das hat der Gardasee oder eine andere Region nicht verdient! 
Ich war selber mehrmals am See oder letztes Jahr in Slowenien und nirgendwo ist was passiert. Ich habe meine beiden Räder komplett selber aufgebaut und teilweise mehrere Monate gebraucht um sie fertig zu bekommen. Dementsprechend hängt mein Herz dran und so sind sie dann auch versichert. Bei Diebstahl im Urlaub bekomme ich den Neuwert von meiner Versicherung wieder (beide sind mit ingesamt 10000 versichert).
Aber alles andere liegt an einem selbst wie und wo man sein Bike sichert.
Tagsüber lasse ich mein Bike nicht aus den Augen und Nachts ist es im Zelt oder an einem nahe liegenden Baum mit 2 massiven Schlössern gesichert. Wenn ich irgendwo im Hotel nehme ich das Teil mit auf Zimmer und gut. Also hört auf hier Leuten Angst zu machen und den Urlaub im Vorfeld zu versauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (7. Juni 2009)

... dann fahrt doch, wenn ihr Angst um eure Kisten habt, sonst wo hin. Man muss nicht zum Gardasee fahren um zu biken. Vielleicht wird es dann ja am Lago wieder etwas ruhiger und man kann dort wieder überall schön in Ruhe biken, bekommt immer einen Platz in oder vor seinem Lieblingscafe, muss am Abend im Restaurant keinen Tisch mehr bestellen und die ganzen dunklen Gestallten beleiben auch weg, weil es sich ja nicht mehr lohnt.

Endlich wieder Platz am Roccetta und in der Marocce. Ich freu mich schon.....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juni 2009)

Warum denn ANGST machen, es ist wirklich passiert...NIX beschönigt kein Märchen...

Und unterm Baum pennen mit ZELT und so, na da fehlt mir die Einstellung zu dem ganzen. 
Ich ziehe ein Hotel vor, und wenn es ein halbwegs ordentliches ist kannst Du dein Rad nie mit mit auf dem Zimmer nehmen.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juni 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... dann fahrt doch, wenn ihr Angst um eure Kisten habt, sonst wo hin. Man muss nicht zum Gardasee fahren um zu biken. Vielleicht wird es dann ja am Lago wieder etwas ruhiger und man kann dort wieder überall schön in Ruhe biken, bekommt immer einen Platz in oder vor seinem Lieblingscafe, muss am Abend im Restaurant keinen Tisch mehr bestellen und die ganzen dunklen Gestallten beleiben auch weg, weil es sich ja nicht mehr lohnt.
> 
> Endlich wieder Platz am Roccetta und in der Marocce. Ich freu mich schon.....






Und als Hamburger bin ich sowieso Kummer gewohnt.


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... dann fahrt doch, wenn ihr Angst um eure Kisten habt, sonst wo hin. Man muss nicht zum Gardasee fahren um zu biken. Vielleicht wird es dann ja am Lago wieder etwas ruhiger und man kann dort wieder überall schön in Ruhe biken, bekommt immer einen Platz in oder vor seinem Lieblingscafe, muss am Abend im Restaurant keinen Tisch mehr bestellen und die ganzen dunklen Gestallten beleiben auch weg, weil es sich ja nicht mehr lohnt.
> 
> Endlich wieder Platz am Roccetta und in der Marocce. Ich freu mich schon.....



Genau.
Die meisten posen Ihre bikes doch nur an der Promenade , und über 1.200Hm oder etwas weiter im Landesinneren sieht man selten teure bikes  D


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Juni 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> ahhhh wir wollen im Juli 4 Tage an den Gardasee / Torbole...


Im Juli kann man auch in Gegenden fahren, wo man genau so gut biken kann, aber halt weniger südländisches Flair herrscht und das Nachtleben etwas ruhiger ist.


----------



## ulli! (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich war die letzte Woche problemlos mitm Downhiller in Torbole Goetheplatz, jetz hat mich gerade eben mein Vater angerufen sein Votec M6 Light wurde von der Ferienwohnung im hinteren (ruhigen) Teil von Torbole richtung Nago geklaut...
Bis vor 10 Minuten hab ich mir noch gedacht, ihr seid doch alle verrückt bin da seid 94 und es is noch nie was abhanden gekommen


----------



## dre (7. Juni 2009)

upps, das ist natürlich eine Hammer, mit Ansage.

Wo wohnt ihr da immer. Ich suche da eine schöne Wohnung für Ende August - Anfang September.


----------



## DrecksBecks (7. Juni 2009)

wer ein Bike für 3000 Euro braucht und es dann gestohlen wird es selber schuld!


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juni 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> wer ein Bike für 3000 Euro braucht und es dann gestohlen wird es selber schuld!



was sollen denn solche aussagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar1998 (7. Juni 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> ahhhh wir wollen im Juli 4 Tage an den Gardasee / Torbole...
> aber im Moment hab ich keine Lust mehr... zumal 3x Specialized und 1x Cannondale dabei sind....



 . . .   dann lass deine Räder zuhause und leih dir unten welche aus


----------



## n41t (7. Juni 2009)

Zaskar1998 schrieb:


> . . .   dann lass deine Räder zuhause und leih dir unten welche aus



was bringt mir dann mein rad wenn ichs zu hause lasse?? schwachsinn sowas....


----------



## norman68 (7. Juni 2009)

n41t schrieb:


> was bringt mir dann mein rad wenn ichs zu hause lasse?? schwachsinn sowas....



Was bringt dir dann dein Bike wenn du dich damit nicht in den Urlaub traust? So was finde ich Schwachsinn!


----------



## ulli! (7. Juni 2009)

3000? Das Votec sicher nichmehr und meins dank Biker-boarder auch nich...
Solang man seine Räder ansperrt dürft ja nichts passieren; oder wie sieht das auf Campingplätzen aus?


----------



## n41t (7. Juni 2009)

wer sagt das ich mit meinem bike nicht in urlaub gehe??  ich baus ja nicht auf das es daheim rumsteht!
es kann nur nichts schaden wenn man sichn hotel mit sicherem bikekeller etc nimmt. dann spricht gegen so ne tour ziemlich wenig, oder??


----------



## clemson (7. Juni 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> 3000? Das Votec sicher nichmehr und meins dank Biker-boarder auch nich...
> Solang man seine Räder ansperrt dürft ja nichts passieren; oder wie sieht das auf Campingplätzen aus?



wie shon gesagt bin und war ich seit 15 jahren  mit bikeund zelt auf diversen campingplätzen am lago...camping maroadi, camping tonimi etc und mir ist noch keines meiner räder geklaut...und die bewegten sich in der regel ab der 5000 grneze....

vernunftige schlösser Abus, Kryptonite etc und an einem baum festgemacht.....

dabei habe ich ruhig geschlafen und auch abends sie alleine stehen leassen ......

wie gesagt geklaut kann einem überall etwas...shit happens......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerry. (7. Juni 2009)

Mir wurde auch letztes Jahr mein neues Cube ams 125 am Lago tagsüber auf dem Campingplatz Maroadi geklaut. War mit einem Abusschloss an andere Räder gesichert. Nur meins fehlte, da am teuersten. Man hat definitiv einen Bolzenschneider benutzt. Keine Ahnung warum das keiner gesehen hat.

Von daher habe ich auch ein ungutes Gefühl wenn wir dieses Jahr wieder zweimal runter fahren. Mein neues Bike ist aber versichert und ich habe mein Schloss auf Abus Sicherheitsstufe 15 aufgestockt.

Da unten ist aber alles recht organisiert und das manche Campingplätze oder Hotels da ihre Finger drin haben, ist auch klar. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Mich würde aber auch interessieren wo die ganzen gestohlenen Bikes unterkommen. Jemand muss die doch fahren.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juni 2009)

gerry. schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch letztes Jahr mein neues Cube ams 125 am Lago tagsüber auf dem Campingplatz Maroadi geklaut. War mit einem Abusschloss an andere Räder gesichert. Nur meins fehlte, da am teuersten. Man hat definitiv einen Bolzenschneider benutzt. Keine Ahnung warum das keiner gesehen hat.
> 
> Von daher habe ich auch ein ungutes Gefühl wenn wir dieses Jahr wieder zweimal runter fahren. Mein neues Bike ist aber versichert und ich habe mein Schloss auf Abus Sicherheitsstufe 15 aufgestockt.
> 
> ...



Genau wo bleibt der ganze hochwertige ZEUG denn...??

Billige Aldi, Baumarkträder unter 1000,- klaut doch sowieso keiner zumindest nicht am Gardasee.

Helfen könnten detailverliebte Radfahrer, Händler, Geschäfte, Werkstätten etc. irgendo muss das doch geballt auftauchen das Zeug.


----------



## norman68 (7. Juni 2009)

Schätze die Bikes werden zerlegt und dann verkauft. Für was gibt es eBay & Co. Verlangt von euch denn jeder eine Original Rechnung (wenn man diese auch als Original, dann Bildbearbeitung, erkennen könnte) wenn er wegen mir ein Schaltwerk/Kurbel oder was weis ich dort kauft?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Juni 2009)

ebay und Co ist zu gläsern...wo bleiben die ganzen Rahmen...

hat denn schon mal jemand Teile von seinem geklauten Rad bei ebay gesehen..?

Welche Leute klauen denn die Bikes, nur Ausländer....ne bestimmt nicht, ich denke die Italiener sind auch nicht ganz außen vor..aber Radverrückt sind die alle...


----------



## norman68 (7. Juni 2009)

Was ist da zu glässer? Fragst du bei jedem Teil bei der Polizei nach? Geh mal mit einem Rahmen oder der Rahmennummer zur Polizei.Selbst die können dir nicht 100% sagen ob der sauber ist. Ich denke ja nicht das auch nur einer der einen Rahmen bei eBay kauft und eine Rechnungskopie erhält dann zur Polizei und auch noch im Ausland sich auf die Suche macht. Oder fahren wir da wirklich nur Rahmen die es nur ein einziges mal gibt. Sind doch meist Massenrahmen und ohne Komponenten sehen alle gleich aus.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Juni 2009)

ich rede hier nicht von 100 Räder die im Jahr am Lago gestohlen werden...

das sind lt. Polizei viel viel mehr zumindest hat es mir der Typ am Tag des Diebstahls so mitgeteilt.

Alleine in den vorangegangenen Jahren über die Feiertage z.b Ostern, 
1. Mai "Riva Bikefestival" und Pfingsten redet man in der Region von weit mehr als 1000 Fahrräder. 

Und das an 3 verlängerten Wochenenden... 

Aber am Gardasee ist es nicht schlimmer als sonst wo...alles Klar..!!

Da sind die OBERVERBRECHER am Werk in der Region.

Und wenn die nur hochwertiges ZEUG klauen dann fällt das bei EBAY und Co mal ganz schnell auf..!
da findest DU NIX von den Teilen....

Schau doch mal bei Storck, Cannondale Rahmen, Specialized S-Works etc. nach.
Oder bei Ebay.it oder Ebay.at da steht weitaus weniger drin als bei ebay.de

Und alles was in USA angeboten wird kommt auch von dort.

Noch was:
2007 sind bekannte in Malcesine nachts im 4 Sterne Hotel mit Reizgas überfallen und ausgeraubt worden, kamen durchs Fenster über die Terasse oder Balkon, und das fast zeitgleich in 2-3 Zimmer im selben Hotel.

Bei der Anzeige kam raus das es alleine in dieser Nacht im nördlichen Teil zu zahlreichen solcher nächtlichen Überfälle gekommen ist.

Und die geschädigten waren älter als 60jahre und hatten außer Schmuck, Bargeld und Auto nix dabei....kein MTB oder RR...im Zelt passiert DIR sowas evtl. nicht....denn bei den "Erbsenzählern" auf'm Zeltplatz ist ja auch NIX zu holen.
deutsch/italienisch hat aber bei dem Überfall außer die geschädigten keiner gesprochen, nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt.

Erzählt mir NIX vom Gardasee.....!!


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2009)

scalpel3000 schrieb:


> erzählt mir nix vom gardasee.....!!



schisser!


----------



## panino (8. Juni 2009)

Vor 20 Jahren wurden am Lago Motorräder geklaut und jetzt sind es halt Bikes. Es war immer bekannt, daß an den langen Wochenenden und um Pfingsten, wenn halt alle hinfahren, auch das ganze Gesocks dort ist.
Muß eben jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es an diesen Zeitpunkten unbedingt der Lago sein muß.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit diesen ortbaren Chips aus, die man in Autos einbauen kann?
Könnte man sowas nicht mal in Bikes einbauen? Dann wüßte man wenigstens, wo die Teile hinkommen und könnte eventuell so ganz nebenbei dafür sorgen....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schisser!



Klar, deswegen bin ich auch mehr als 30 Tage im Jahr am Lago...alles Klar Du "Gehirn"...


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Juni 2009)

bronks schrieb:


> Das sind ca. 350 Räder



70000euro????????? 350 räder????????

bei etappenrennen wird nicht mit baumarkträdern für 200 euro gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Klar, deswegen bin ich auch mehr als 30 Tage im Jahr am Lago...alles Klar Du "Gehirn"...



warum machst dann hier so einen wind?


----------



## norman68 (8. Juni 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> warum machst dann hier so einen wind?



Das gleiche frag ich mich auch. Werden doch überall Bike geklaut nicht nur am Lago.


----------



## gabarinza (9. Juni 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Und unterm Baum pennen mit ZELT und so, na da fehlt mir die Einstellung zu dem ganzen.
> Ich ziehe ein Hotel vor, und wenn es ein halbwegs ordentliches ist kannst Du dein Rad nie mit mit auf dem Zimmer nehmen.



Was soll denn das heissen? Klar kann man sein Bike in einem "halbwegs ordentlichen" Hotel mit aufs Zimmer nehmen. 
Seit mir mal das Auto aus der Hoteltiefgarage geklaut wurde, traue ich nur noch den Hotels in denen ich öfter absteige.
Ich war erst jetzt am Wochenende im Grand Hotel in Zell am See. Da stand mein Bike auf dem Balkon, bzw im Zimmer in der Sauna.


----------



## Klein123 (10. Juni 2009)

andi82 schrieb:


> ahhhh wir wollen im Juli 4 Tage an den Gardasee / Torbole...
> aber im Moment hab ich keine Lust mehr... zumal 3x Specialized und 1x Cannondale dabei sind....



das kann einem zu hause genauso passieren......


----------



## DrecksBecks (14. Juni 2009)

Räder für 5000 Euro fahren  und am Campingplatz übernachten die sind mir am liebsten.
Ohne ein 6-Gänge Menu im gepflegten 4-5 Sterne Hotel, ist an Erholung nicht zu denken!


----------



## yellow_ö (14. Juni 2009)

Camping ist eine Art Lebenseinstellung und ein ganz kurze, kleine Flucht aus der Normalität,
schwachkopf


und wenn Du glaubst Camping ist billig, dann warst wohl schon lange nicht mehr ...


----------



## onkelkaethe (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bin heute gerade vom Gardasee zurückgekommen. Hab super Touren gefahren doch leider wurde mir am vorletzten Tag am eigentlich ruhigen Ledrosee gleich beim Hotel Lido mein nagelneues Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 in Farbe weiß gestohlen. Rh war 18,5 inch. Falls mir jemand einen Tip auf das Bike geben kann zahle ich sofort 500 Euronen Belohnung. Leider war am Bike nichts Auffälliges außer dass es sehr neu war und schwarze Flatpedals (ich glaube Marke Nobby) dran waren. Bin kurz in den See schwimmen gegangen und habe das Bike an eine stabile Parkbank am See gesperrt. Ich habe den Schlüssel in einem kleinen Fach im Rucksack versteckt. Als ich zurück kam war der Rucksack durchwühlt und das Rad entwendet. Da war ich wahrscheinlich ein bisschen gutgläubig aber am Ledrosee ist es viel beschaulicher als am Gardasee selbst und da habe ich mich auf mein Gefühl der Sicherheit verlassen. Lt. Polizeidienststelle war es in 2009 das erste Bike das im Valle di Ledro gemeldet wurde. In 2008 waren es insgesamt 5 Bikes. Ist eigentlich nicht viel aber wenn man betroffen ist ist es dann doch zuviel.


----------



## Rockhopper (14. Juni 2009)

> leider wurde mir am vorletzten Tag am eigentlich ruhigen Ledrosee ... mein ... Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 ... gestohlen.


 mein Beileid!!  ...will im Juni auch an den Ledrosee   ...muß ich mal bei Abus nach Granit-X-Plus gucken :
http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...4170198221&select=0106e&artikel=4003318267918
  oder  
http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...70198221&select=0104b02&artikel=4003318286254
 taugen auch zur aktiven Gefahrenabwehr


----------



## grothauu (14. Juni 2009)

Das Argument "kann einem überall passieren" kann ich so nicht teilen. Grundsätzlich schon, aber am Gardasee ist das Risiko einfach ungleich höher. Und ich habe keine Lust, ein Schloss mitzunehmen, das mehr wiegt als das Rad. Offensichtlich wird die italienische Polizei der Sache nicht Herr (wie auch?). Wir werden dieses Jahr eine TA mit 4 Rädern machen. Familie. D.h. alle vier gehen auf meine Rechnung ;-). Wir werden  bewusst nicht den Gardasee als Ziel wählen. Das Risiko ist mir einfach zu hoch.
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (20. Juni 2009)

Wir sind 1 - 2 x im Jahr mi ca. 10 Mann am See und haben da immer bis 15 Räder dabei, hauptsächlich gutes Freeride-Material. Bislang ist noch keines gestohlen worde, weder auf Tour noch in der Residence. Allerdings wurde uns einmal auf dem Berg der dort abgestellte "Shuttle-"Bus aufgebrochen, was zwar glimpflich ablief, da nichts weiter drin war, aber doch ärgerlich. Insgesamt haben wir aber von einem erhöhten Risiko noch nie was gehört. Natürlich ist dort in der Saison die Dichte an gutem Material (teilweise neuwertig, da nur fürs Eisdielenposing) sehr hoch und das verleitet wohl. Bei Großveranstaltungen wie dem Bike-Festival ist klar, daß da leichter geklut werden kann, da so viel Trubel herrscht. Aber da gehen wird dann doch eher zu Fuß hin. Und bei solchen Gelegenheiten wird in Deutschland genauso gern gestohlen. Deswegen vom See abzusehen, halte ich für Quark. Und überdies bin auch ich gut versichert, was bei hochwertigen Bikes schon selbstverständlich sein sollte.


----------



## marco (20. Juni 2009)

grothauu schrieb:


> Das Argument "kann einem überall passieren" kann ich so nicht teilen. Grundsätzlich schon, aber am Gardasee ist das Risiko einfach ungleich höher. Und ich habe keine Lust, ein Schloss mitzunehmen, das mehr wiegt als das Rad. Offensichtlich wird die italienische Polizei der Sache nicht Herr (wie auch?). Wir werden dieses Jahr eine TA mit 4 Rädern machen. Familie. D.h. alle vier gehen auf meine Rechnung ;-). Wir werden  bewusst nicht den Gardasee als Ziel wählen. Das Risiko ist mir einfach zu hoch.
> Uli



So ein schmarrn.
Hab am gardasee schon erlebt, wie deutsche ihre räder selbst gestohlen hatten, um die versicherungsprämie zu kassieren. Schade nur, dass die carabinieri an der mautstelle in Sterzing auf sie warteten, weil die hotelbesitzerin komisch fand, dass sie sekt auf ihrer terrasse nach dem diebstahl tranken.

Da wo viele biker sind, wird gestohlen. Egal ob gardasee, transalp, transgermany oder transuisse.


----------



## Kiniption (18. Juli 2009)

also ich fahr jedes jahr zum gardasee und es ist nochnix passiert ich ziehe nur manchmal meinen sattel raus


----------



## luciver (22. August 2010)

Salve,
hatte gerade das Vergnügen nach 2 Tagen Camping in Arco wieder nach Hause fahren zu dürfen, da meinem Kumpel und mir die Räder geklaut wurden. Ich kann versichern das Anschliesen am Baum nichts bringt! Naja, vielleicht haben wir auch die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen etwas zu lasch angesetzt, weil wir nur ein Kabelschloss verwendet haben aber es erschien einfach nicht sinnvoll da neben uns wesentlich teurere Räder (unsere jeweils 2000 ) nicht angeschlossen waren. Es wird definitiv geklaut aber ich glaub nicht mit Muster, unsere waren halt die nächsten am Tor!
Aber auf jeden Fall kann man gar nicht beschreiben wie es einen ankotzt wenn man früh aufwacht und die Bikes sind weg!


----------



## Rollenskater (23. August 2010)

Kiniption schrieb:


> also ich fahr jedes jahr zum gardasee und es ist nochnix passiert ich ziehe nur manchmal meinen sattel raus



Schnellspanner bzw. Schraubachse. Wer schneller Wheelie fahren kann als ich laufen, hat mein Rad verdient.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2010)

Rollenskater schrieb:


> Schnellspanner bzw. Schraubachse. Wer schneller Wheelie fahren kann als ich laufen, hat mein Rad verdient.



wann bist du wieder unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (23. August 2010)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Was soll denn das heissen? Klar kann man sein Bike in einem "halbwegs ordentlichen" Hotel mit aufs Zimmer nehmen.
> Seit mir mal das Auto aus der Hoteltiefgarage geklaut wurde, traue ich nur noch den Hotels in denen ich öfter absteige.
> Ich war erst jetzt am Wochenende im Grand Hotel in Zell am See. Da stand mein Bike auf dem Balkon, bzw im Zimmer in der Sauna.


In einer 5 Sternbude habens da sicher a mords Gaudi mit dir.

In einem halbwegs ordentlichem Hotel, das sich nicht auf Biker spezialisiert hat, erwarte ich mir, dass niemand sein Bike durch die Gänge schiebt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. August 2010)

marco schrieb:


> Hab am gardasee schon erlebt, wie deutsche ihre räder selbst gestohlen hatten, um die versicherungsprämie zu kassieren.


Sowas gibt es leider öfter als man glaubt. Würde ich aber nicht auf Bürger der BRD festmachen. Fällt vielleicht mehr auf, weil in unseren Breitengraden mehr Deutsche als sonst wer Urlaub macht. Ist im Winter auch ein Thema bei der Schiausrüstung und scheint ein Trend zu sein.



marco schrieb:


> Da wo viele biker sind, wird gestohlen. Egal ob gardasee, transalp, transgermany oder transuisse.


Leider sind die Langfinger immer und überall unterwegs. Hauptsächlich aber dort, wo viel Ware herum steht. ... und das ist am Gardasee halt mal so.


----------



## verzascat (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

der Bikediebstahl während Veranstaltungswochenenden am Gardasee läuft offensichtlich gut organisiert bzw. professionell ab. 
Mir wurde gestern ein gut abgeschlossenes Rocky Mountain Slayer Team direkt auf dem Festivalgelände vor den Augen vieler Besucher gestohlen. Das Schloss wurde mit Profiwerkzeug durchgetrennt. 
Interesse besteht anscheinend nur an bestimmten Bikes. Das gebrauchte Slayer war weg. Das mit dem gleichen Schloss angesperrte, nagelneue, sehr gut ausgestattete Canyon Nerve liessen die Diebe stehen. 

Canyon bietet also nur Bikes mit super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, sondern auch noch eingebautem Diebstahlschutz


----------



## Büscherammler (2. Mai 2011)

Da hatten die Diebe wohl Geschmack


----------



## roliK (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,

nur aus Interesse: welches Schloss wurde da verwendet?


----------



## anda (2. Mai 2011)

Hier braucht wirklich niemand jammern!!!
Ich hab dort unten so viele Bike ausserhalb des Festival-Geländes gesehen, die "nur" abgesperrt waren!!
Wenn ich unten bin, lasse ich mein Bike nie aus den Augen!!
Gleiches gilt bei den Campingplätzen.
Da stehen vor dem Platz Autos mit Bikes am Radträger (Wert ca. 2000-xxx !!).
Da spaziert einer in der Nacht vorbei, Bolzenschneider, .....

Leichtsinn wird eben bestraft!!!!


----------



## Büscherammler (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520675


----------



## Klein123 (2. Mai 2011)

bitte seid mir nicht böse, aber was ich an diesem wochenende wieder alles gesehen habe, wie leichtsinnig manche die räder in der gegend herumstehen lassen und sich dann auch noch wundern daß diese geklaut werden..... auch wenn sie abgeschlossen sind.....sowas würde ich NIIIIIEEEE machen!!! ich lasse mein rad nicht eine sekunde aus den augen, schon gar nicht bei so einer veranstaltung. das weiß doch jeder. also an diesem wochenende hatten die diebe wieder leichtes spiel. ich war ja selber dort. mit gutem werkzeug kann man da ein rad nach dem anderen mitnehmen und keiner der besucher wird etwas merken bzw. sagen. ihr ladet die diebe ja geradzu ein euer rad zu klaun!!!!




verzascat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Bikediebstahl während Veranstaltungswochenenden am Gardasee läuft offensichtlich gut organisiert bzw. professionell ab.
> Mir wurde gestern ein gut abgeschlossenes Rocky Mountain Slayer Team direkt auf dem Festivalgelände vor den Augen vieler Besucher gestohlen. Das Schloss wurde mit Profiwerkzeug durchgetrennt.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (2. Mai 2011)

anda schrieb:


> Hier braucht wirklich niemand jammern!!!
> Ich hab dort unten so viele Bike ausserhalb des Festival-Geländes gesehen, die "nur" abgesperrt waren!!
> Wenn ich unten bin, lasse ich mein Bike nie aus den Augen!!
> Gleiches gilt bei den Campingplätzen.
> ...



Genau So....
Ich komme jetzt seit über 15 Jahren an den Gardasee, mitunter sogar 2mal im Jahr. aber das Rad ist immer in meinem Einzugsbereich. und am Abend stehts in der Fewo in der Küche......
Man sollte eben auf seinen Bock achten.
Und sorry die Schlösser die man bekommt........ Im Internet gibts sogar Anleitungen für die einzelnen Schlösser.... Soviel dazu


----------



## gavia64 (2. Mai 2011)

lasse mein Rad am Lago niemals aus den Augen,habe schon schlechte Erfahrung in Torbole gemacht,ciao.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Mai 2011)

Rockhopper schrieb:


> mein Beileid!!  ...will im Juni auch an den Ledrosee   ...muß ich mal bei Abus nach Granit-X-Plus gucken :
> http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...4170198221&select=0106e&artikel=4003318267918
> oder
> http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...70198221&select=0104b02&artikel=4003318286254
> taugen auch zur aktiven Gefahrenabwehr



zur Sicherung noch einmal....

verwende solche Schlösser....http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...7134249&select=0105b02&artikel=4003318286810m

wer kennt sich genau aus...?
Kann man die auch schnell mal mit einem Bolzenschneider kappen..??

Denn mit einer Akkuflex wird der Dieb des Nachts nicht unbedingt Lärm machen wollen.


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mein Bike z.B. im Parc fermé abgegeben, das war kostenlos und es ist ein kleines gut zu übersehendes und umzäuntes Gelände auf dem Bike Festival gewesen - man bekommt eine Nummer und holt sich das Rad hinterher wieder ab - ansonsten ist in mehreren Jahren Lago noch nichts abhanden gekommen - nicht in den verschiedenen Residencen, als auch bei den Privatunterbringungen.

Kleine Rand Anekdote: Wir hatten 2009 oder 2010 mal einen Schweizer Transporter gesehen, der ganz groß auf der Seite "Velos für Rumänien" drauf zu stehen hatte  nur soviel zu den Klischees


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2011)

Uns hat man 2003 4 Räder aus der Garage gestohlen (Torbole)
Die Garage ist in Fels gehauen, und man gelangt über eine Treppe in das darüber liegende Haus.

Wir haben oben drüber gepennt und nix gemerkt.
Am nächsten Tag gab es auch keine Einbruchsspuren.
Ich denke, die hatten Schlüssel.

Seit dem habe ich mir das Festival geschenkt........


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

Klein123 schrieb:


> bitte seid mir nicht böse, aber was ich an diesem wochenende wieder alles gesehen habe, wie leichtsinnig manche die räder in der gegend herumstehen lassen und sich dann auch noch wundern daß diese geklaut werden..... auch wenn sie abgeschlossen sind.....sowas würde ich NIIIIIEEEE machen!!! ich lasse mein rad nicht eine sekunde aus den augen, schon gar nicht bei so einer veranstaltung. das weiß doch jeder. also an diesem wochenende hatten die diebe wieder leichtes spiel. ich war ja selber dort. mit gutem werkzeug kann man da ein rad nach dem anderen mitnehmen und keiner der besucher wird etwas merken bzw. sagen. ihr ladet die diebe ja geradzu ein euer rad zu klaun!!!!


 

Blabla blah. So sieht das vielleicht einer, der keine Rechtschreibung kann und aus dem Gettho kommt. Ist ja wohl nicht normal, dass einem alles geklaut wird, was einem nicht wie ein Pickel am Arsch sitzt.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Blabla blah. So sieht das vielleicht einer, der keine Rechtschreibung kann und aus dem Gettho kommt. Ist ja wohl nicht normal, dass einem alles geklaut wird, was einem nicht wie ein Pickel am Arsch sitzt.



so viel dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghetto

Bei anderen Gütern ist das nicht so, doch leider bei Bikes/Rennräder am Gardasee.....auch im Auto liegende Fahrräder passen sehr GUT ins Beuteschema der DIEBE....

Traurig aber wahr---

2009 im Herbst...fast schon Saisonende
Hotel mit Kameraüberwachung der Bikegarage, Einfahrt etc. sowohl innen als außen, Vergitterte Fenster, elektrischer Torantrieb mit Schlüsselschalter in der Betonmauer......selbst dort wurde das Gitter des Fensters entfernt und bei einem anderen Einbruch der einbetonierte massive Schlüsselschalter aufgepickt und kurz geschlossen. 
Fazit...etliche Räder der Hotelgäste wechselten so über Nacht den Besitzer.

Fluchtweg war, so die Polizei über das am Hotel grenzende Feld/Wiese....das geht nicht in 5 Minuten..!!
Überwachungskamera zeigte alles auf...trotzdem Räder und Täter waren weg..!

Das alles in Torbole im ruhigen Teil des Ortes.

Mag denken was man möchte....dort ist jedenfalls die Hochburg der Bikediebe.


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> so viel dazu:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghetto
> 
> Bei anderen Gütern ist das nicht so, doch leider bei Bikes/Rennräder am Gardasee.....auch im Auto liegende Fahrräder passen sehr GUT ins Beuteschema der DIEBE....
> ...



welches hotel? gerne auch per pm, wenn du es hier nicht posten magst. hört sich nämlich nach meinem stammquartier an und ich dachte bisher eigentlich, der keller sei sicher...


----------



## Klein123 (3. Mai 2011)

ich fahre schon seit vielen jahren (mehrmals im Jahr) nach torbole in dasselbe hotel, bike wurde mir zum glück noch nie aus der garage geklaut.aber mir ist natürlich klar daß immer ein gewisses Risiko besteht, das weiß doch jeder daß es in dieser Gegend diesbezüglich eher gefährlich ist.dann fordere ich es doch nicht noch heraus. passieren kann es natürlich jedem, aber ich mach es den Tätern doch nicht auch noch leicht. und das was ich immer wieder sehe -  daß viele einfach zu leichtisinnig sind. da kann einer sagen was er will......





Abi2011 schrieb:


> Blabla blah. So sieht das vielleicht einer, der keine Rechtschreibung kann und aus dem Gettho kommt. Ist ja wohl nicht normal, dass einem alles geklaut wird, was einem nicht wie ein Pickel am Arsch sitzt.


----------



## Tobi555 (28. November 2011)

Hätte da mal eine Frage an die Geschädigten.
Wurden eure Räder von einer Hotelversicherung etc. wieder erstattet? Und wenn ja, wie lange hat das in etwa gedauert?
Hintergrund ist das hier.

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## fredirk (28. November 2011)

So weit ich weiß, ist das mit einer Radversicherung im Ausland ehr schwierig. Dadurch, dass im Ausland ein erhöhtes Risiko besteht, wird es wohl er schwer werden von der Versicherung einen Cent erstattet zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. November 2011)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage an die Geschädigten.
> Wurden eure Räder von einer Hotelversicherung etc. wieder erstattet? Und wenn ja, wie lange hat das in etwa gedauert?
> Hintergrund ist das hier.
> 
> ...



NEIN....bei mir nicht.
2005 im Hotel Garden am Ledro See, trotz sofortiger Anzeige bei der örtlichen POLIZEI gab es NIX...!!

Ich denke, nirgendwo werden mehr hochwertige Raddiebstähle verzeichnet als am Gardasee..!!

Rätsel...wo bleibt das ganze geklemmte Zeug..??

Taucht etwas wieder auf...??

wer hat z.b. sein Rad oder auch Teile irgendwann mal wieder entdeckt..??

GPS wäre da sehr GUT..!!


----------



## Tobi555 (28. November 2011)

fredirk schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß, ist das mit einer Radversicherung im Ausland ehr schwierig. Dadurch, dass im Ausland ein erhöhtes Risiko besteht, wird es wohl er schwer werden von der Versicherung einen Cent erstattet zu bekommen.


 

Ich streite da aktuell noch mit dem Hotel bzw. dessen Versicherung. In Italien gibt es so einen Artikel:
Laut Art. 1783 des italienischen ZGB:
Haftet der Gastwirt für alle Schäden infolge von Beschädigung, Zerstörung und Verlust von Sachen, welche von einem im Hotel abgestiegenen Gast eingebracht wurden, der dort eine Unterkunft zur Verfügung hat.

Hier ist`s nochmal schön beschrieben.


----------



## MPoxi (25. Oktober 2012)

Seit Wochen klicke ich mich frustriert (und hoffnungsvoll) wegen des Diebstahls unserer Mountainbike's (viel Herzschmerz!) in Bardolino (Hotel Alighieri)/Gardasee durch die Seiten und stoße immer wieder auf diese Seite. Die ist zwar schon etwas "angestaubt", aber leider immer noch hoch-aktuell! Uns wurden die mehrfach gesicherten Mountainbikes aus der uns eigens als sicher zugewiesenen privaten Garage der Hotelbesitzerin, gestohlen. Die Polizei war (wegen Überlastung) nicht bereit, eine Diebstahlsanzeige aufzunehmen (die Räder sind bei Trek registriert!), zwischenzeitlich gibt es für die Diebstahlsanzeige eine Internet-Seite: www.extranet.carabinieri.it/DenunciaWeb/default_ted.aspx, (wenn der Link nicht funktioniert: "Arma dei Carabinieri - Web Anzeige") geschweige denn will das Hotel Schadenersatz leisten; dazu folgender Link an alle Geschädigten: www.euroconsumatori.org/16842v16916D55934.html und dort "Die Haftung des Gastwirts" suchen, alternativ Art. 1783 Codice Civile (Die Haftung des Gastwirts (gilt übrigens für ganz Europa!))
Ob es sich kostenmäßig lohnt, Ansprüche durchzusetzen, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wir sind Gäste dort, die bestiehlt man nicht! Deshalb werde ich den Gastwirt nicht ungeschoren davonkommen lassen.


----------



## isartrails (26. Oktober 2012)

MPoxi schrieb:


> Wir sind Gäste dort, die bestiehlt man nicht! Deshalb werde ich den Gastwirt nicht ungeschoren davonkommen lassen.


Deinen Frust kann ich gut verstehen, auch mir wurden schon Bikes geklaut. Aber dein Satz oben klingt so, als wärst du dir ziemlich sicher, dass es der Hotelier selbst war, der dich beklaut hat. Und das würde mich doch sehr wundern.


----------



## MPoxi (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Dieb aus dem unmittelbaren Feld des Hotels kam, weil das Hotelareal abends mit 2m hohen Toren verschlossen war und unsere Bikes in der wirklich nur "privaten Garage" des Hoteleigentümers, mit 3 Panzerschlössern aneinandergekettet, abgestellt waren. Aufbruchspuren gab es keine. Die Räder wurden weggetragen. Das ist über ein 2-Meter-Tor doch etwas schwierig. Kann nur jemand gewesen sein, der einen Schlüssel hatte. Ich wollte jedoch den Hotelier nicht persönlich beschuldigen, ich meinte, dass ich ihn auf Schadenersatz verklagen werde. Dieses gesetzlich verankerte Recht hat jeder bestohlene Gast. Vielleicht würde sich dann in Italien etwas ändern, wenn ein Hotelier nicht einfach sagen kann, "tut mir leid, dass dein Bike geklaut wurde". Das ist das Risiko des Gastwirts.
Bei unseren Bikes handelte es sich um sehr auffallende, unersetzbare Unikate, eigentlich unverkäufliche, Trek Carbon Mountainbikes, mint/aubergine mit Beschriftung "ROMA" und rot/anthrazit mit Beschriftung "Caracalla" (haben wir uns anlässlich unserer Hochzeit in Rom machen lassen). Die fährt jetzt irgendeiner, der gar nicht weiß, was sie uns bedeutet haben. Das ist zum Heulen. Wir werden aber weiterhin an den Gardasee zum Biken fahren, allerdings künftig unsere Bikes mit aufs Zimmer nehmen und mit Argusaugen darüber wachen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Links! Aber bist du dir sicher, dass das Gesetz auch für Fahrräder in der Garage gilt? Denn:
"Das italienische Zivilgesetzbuch sieht vor, dass die Bestimmungen über die Verwahrung in Beherbergungsbetrieben keine Anwendung auf Fahrzeuge, die in ihnen zurückgelassene Sachen sowie auf lebende Tiere finden. Stellt der Gast beispielsweise sein Auto in der Hotelgarage ab, so finden die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zur Verwahrung im Allgemeinen (Artt. 1766 ff ZGB) Anwendung."
Auch Fahrräder sind Fahrzeuge...?
Aber das mit der Haftung ist echt interessant, das wusste ich nicht. Mir wurde z.B. mal in einer Gaststube eine teure Regenjacke geklaut. Ist zwar nun nicht so teuer wie ein Bike, aber ärgerlich ist´s allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPoxi (26. Oktober 2012)

Das hätte im Prozessfall ein Richter zu entscheiden; aber wie gesagt: "Bei Gericht und auf hoher See ist alles möglich". Ein Mountainbike z.B. ist kein Fahrzeug, weil es nicht für den öffentlichen Verkehr zugelassen ist, dazu fehlt es an den dafür notwendigen Vorrichtungen, wie z.B. Licht, Klingel usw. Mit einer Rechtsschutzversicherung im Rücken ist ein Schadenersatzprozess kostenmäßig kein Risiko, jedoch für den Anspruchsgegner, weil in Italien Anwaltszwang herrscht. Vielleicht lenkt ja der eine oder andere Gastwirt ein, bevor er in Italien immens hohe Anwaltskosten zahlt. 
Das mit der geklauten Regenjacke in der Gaststube verhält sich anders. Die Haftung des Gastwirts bezieht sich nur auf Beherberungsbetriebe, also Übernachtungsbetriebe. In Bewirtungsbetrieben gilt diese Haftung nicht.


----------



## DEMM14 (31. Juli 2013)

Mir wurde gestern mein Scott Mountainbike in Riva gestohlen.
Das Rad stand bei vielen anderen Rändern im Zentrum. Während eines Open Air Konzertes wurde das Schloß einfach aufgezwickt und weg war mein geliebtes Rad.


----------



## mhueller (12. September 2013)

Da mein Mann und ich jetzt auch auf (der vorzeitigen Heimfahrt) vom Gardasee sind und entsprechend Lehrgeld bezahlt haben (Diebstahl meines Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 W und Canyon AM 8.0, beide mit versenkbaren Sattelstützen etc, Gesamtwert über 6.000.-- EUR ). Gestohlen vor einer Woche nachts auf dem Campingplaz San Francesco, Desenzano), möchte ich alle ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, ihre Bikes entsprechend zu sichern.Falls das überhaupt möglich ist. Es ist nicht nur der materielle Wert, sondern der VErlust der Urlaubsfreude. Wir waren nicht die einzigen, denen dies in dieser Zeit passiert ist. Die Diebesbanden sind spezialisiert auf hochwertige Mountainbikes. Ich bin auch der Meinung, das "Späher " ausgesendet werden. Ich hatte mich z. B. über die "unauffällige" ältere Frau gewundert, die tagsüber so intensiv mein Bike begutachtet hat und dachte noch bei mir : Was die so guckt, hat doch eh' keine Ahnung was das für geile Komponenten dran sind....Jetzt bin ich schlauer ..


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

es wäre gut wenn ihr mal die entsprechenden hotels angebt


----------



## mhueller (12. September 2013)

Ignoreme


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2013)

> Befindet sich Ihr Hotel in einer sicheren Lage?
> Diese Frage können wir beruhigt bejahen!!! Das Trentiner Gardaseegebiet zählt zu den sichersten Gebieten. In unserer Gegend ist Kriminalität sozusagen ein Fremdwort, d. h. man kann seinen Urlaub ohne Angst vor Diebstahl usw. ungestört verbringen.
> Seit das Hotel besteht, gab es weder einen Diebstahl noch andere Vorkommnisse.



ehm ja


----------



## mhueller (12. September 2013)

Fazit von uns jedenfalls: Der Gardasee sieht uns zum Biken nicht mehr wieder. Wir sind bedient! Man hat den Eindruck, daß es für die Polizei dort zum normalen Alltag gehört, dass die Touris um ihre hochwertigen Bikes "erleichtert" werden. Auch haben wir im Nachhinein festgestellt, das es auch hilfreich gewesen wäre, wenn wir beim "einchecken" auf dem Campingplatz hingewiesen worden wären, dass es dort vermehrt zu Fahrraddiebstählen gekommen ist. Dies wurde erst zugegeben, als wir den Diebstahl an der Rezeption gemeldet haben. Toll!! Echt geiles Gefühl, wenn man morgens um 7.00 Uhr in seinem Radoutfit da steht, sich auf 'ne geile Tour freut und der Ehemann mit starrem Gesicht ins Wohnmobil kommt und sagt: Schatzi, ich hab' ne schlechte Nachricht, unsere Räder sind weg! Vor allem, wenn man nicht zu der gut betuchten Klasse gehört, die sich mal aus'm Stehgreif wieder so'n geiles Bike kaufen können. Ich wünsche den Dieben die Pest an den Hals!!!!!!Klar könnte man mit 'nem minderwertigen Bike in so eine Gegend fahren; diese Räder werden nicht gestohlen. Aber für was hat man denn das gute Material? Ich hoffe, das andere, leidenschaftliche Biker nicht das gleiche durchmachen müssen....viel Glück!!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. September 2013)

Wie waren die Bikes gesichert?


----------



## mhueller (13. September 2013)

Hochwertiges Abus Kettenschloss.

Aber wie sich immer wieder rausstellt ist der beste Diebstahlschutz:


Draufsetzen und fahren.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. September 2013)

Hochwertig, wie sieht das aus...??

So..?? denn das hÃ¤lt, 6-kant 12-14mm Kettenglieder

http://www.abus.com/Sicherheit-Unterwegs/Motorraeder-Scooter/Schloss-Ketten-Kombi







Oder reden wir hier von einem 25,-â¬ bis 59,-â¬ 4-kant Kettenschloss mit max. 6mm KettengliedstÃ¤rke...!!

Denn dann braucht man sich nicht wundern....!!

Hier kann man sich schÃ¶ne passende Ketten mit vernÃ¼nftigen SchlÃ¶ssern zusammen stellen.....aber leider nicht gÃ¼nstig..!!

http://www.ebay.de/sch/sis.html?_nk...lus 59 170cm 59 13MKS170&_itemId=120061137986

http://www.abus.com/Objektsicherheit/Vorhangschloesser/Kabel-und-Ketten/MKS-KS

Technologie
â¢ GehÃ¤rtete Stahlketten 
â¢ Mit einem lÃ¤ngeren Kettenendglied fÃ¼r einfachen Einschluss mit Vorhangschloss 
â¢ Kantenschutz durch hochwertige Textilummantelung

Einsatz und Anwendung

â¢ Z.B. Absicherung von FahrrÃ¤dern, MotorrÃ¤dern, Gartenwerkzeugen und -mÃ¶beln oder Maschinen im Baustellenbereich
â¢ Spezielle Anforderungen von Versicherungsgesellschaften 
â¢ Zur Verwendung mit einem Vorhangschloss

Varianten
â¢ 8MKS/10MKS - gehÃ¤rtete Spezialketten aus 4-kant-Stahl 
â¢ 11MKS/12MKS - gehÃ¤rtete Spezialketten aus 6-kant-Spezialstahl 
â¢ 13MKS GehÃ¤rtete Stahlkette aus 13 mm Rundstahl (Sonderlegierung) 244,-â¬ nur die Kette plus Schloss, besser als Raddiebstahl.

Mit normal langen Bolzenschneider nicht zu knacken....OK, wenn der Bolzenschneider einen Hebel von mehr als 100cm hat, oder eine Flex, wird es schon gehen....doch nicht ohne GerÃ¤usche und/oder in kÃ¼rzester Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhueller (14. September 2013)

Schätzeleins, meine Schwester arbeitet bei Abus!  Wir hatten das beste  schloss mit!!! Wenn dies nicht knacken können, schleppen sie die Räder weg! Mit Schloss!


----------



## mhueller (14. September 2013)

À


----------



## mhueller (14. September 2013)

Wie schon erwähnt! Passt auf eure Bikes auf!!!!!


----------



## devil77 (14. September 2013)

mhueller schrieb:


> ... schleppen sie die Räder weg! Mit Schloss!



Waren die Räder etwa nicht fest an etwas angeschlossen oder haben die echt vor Ort das Abus geknackt? Das wär ja ein dickes Ding.


----------



## Wolfobert (14. September 2013)

Geht auf youtube.de und gebt in die Suche ein:

abus picking

oder auch 

abus granite picking

Dann kommt Freude auf!


----------



## MucPaul (14. September 2013)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Geht auf youtube.de und gebt in die Suche ein:
> 
> abus picking
> 
> ...



Angeblich haben ABUS und Kryptonite reagiert und ihre Schlösser modifiziert.

Nachdem mir in München auch mal ein Rad geklaut wurde, sagte mir der Polizist (Bike Enthusiast), dass man Räder am besten in einer Kombination verschiedener Schlösser verschiedener Hersteller abschliesst. Die meisten Diebe sind auf Schlösser weniger Hersteller spezialisiert. Hängt da noch ein zweites Schloss dran, dann kostet das mehr Zeit und Aufwand und sie gehen weiter zum nächsten Rad.

Mal von "Geschenk-Schleifen" (a.k.a billiges Spiralschloß aus dem Baumarkt) abgesehen. Die sind schneller durch als man denken kann.


----------



## Okidoki (14. September 2013)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Geht auf youtube.de und gebt in die Suche ein:
> 
> abus picking
> 
> ...



Beim Granit braucht er ewig... Außerdem würd ich Lockpicker nicht als Referenz nehmen. 

Der Tip mit den "unterschiedlichen" Herstellern ist gut. Eventuell ein gutes Schloss von einem "fremdländischen" Hersteller. Ich hab mein Zweitschloss aus Kanada, die Dinger hab ich hier noch nie gesehen.


----------



## mhueller (16. September 2013)

Ich denke, es ist vor allem die "Unverfrorenheit" wie vorgegangen wird. An dem Tag unserer vorzeitigen Abreise habe ich mich am Campingplatz mit einem netten (bis dato unbekanntem deutschen Paar) unterhalten und mein Leid geklagt. Ich hatte kaum ausgesprochen, da sagte die Frau schon zu mir: ihnen auch? Meinem Mann ist gestern sein Steppenwolf MTB (2000 ,--Euro) gestohlen worden. Aber nicht auf dem Campingplatz, sondern als sie einen Markt morgens besucht haben. Sein Rad extra unkenntlich hinter dem seiner Frau befestigt in einem Pulk von anderen Rädern. Na ja, Fazit: das Rad seiner Frau ist stehen geblieben und sein Steppenwolf war weg. Schloss durchgeknipst, am Morgen....übrigens sind die Zwei dann auch abgereist....


----------



## on any sunday (17. September 2013)

Ist doch logisch, das sich Diebe an den Hotspots aufhalten. Taschendiebe laufen auch nicht durch den Wald. Ist nunmal so und wer sein Rad liebt, sollte es dort halt mit einem anständigen Schloss irgendwo anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (17. September 2013)

mein zugang ist folgender:

rad im hotelzimmer
wenn das hotel sich querlegt, wird eine fewo gebucht. 

einkaufen, weggehen oder sonstiges abendliches ausgehen - das rad bleibt im zimmer. also entweder alles zu fuss. oder mit dem auto.

ist traurig, abrr leider gehts nicht anders . 

ps: und wer hotelkeller, hotelgaragen, div schloesser oder auch das auto als sicher erachtet, dem ist nicht zu helfen. schließlich sind ja kellerabteile in der eigenen wohnhausanlage auch nicht sicher. . .


----------



## Schnitz (25. Juni 2017)

in der Nacht vom 22.06.2017 auf den 23.06.2017 wurde wieder auf dem Campingplatz Arco Lido in Torbole am Gardasee zugeschlagen. Es wurden mehrere hochwertige Fahrräder gestohlen. Mein Platznachbar meinte dass er zum zweiten Mal auf diesem Campingplatz ist und jedes mal sind seine Räder weg. Den Campingplatzbetreiber ist das bekannt aber unternehmen nichts. Keine Videoüberwachen oder sonstiges. Als ich um halb 4 aufgewacht bin und gemerkt habe das die Räder weg sind habe ich mich auf dem Campingplatz umgeschaut. Das einzige was ich gesehen habe war ein Platzwart mit einem Besen in der Hand der wohl die Aufgabe hatte mitten in der Nacht den Hof zu fegen --- sehr seltsam!
Ich rate hier jedem den Campingplatz Arco Lido in Torbole bzw. den Gardasee zu vermeiden.


----------



## saturno (25. Juni 2017)

Schnitz schrieb:


> in der Nacht vom 22.06.2017 auf den 23.06.2017 wurde wieder auf dem Campingplatz Arco Lido in Torbole am Gardasee zugeschlagen. Es wurden mehrere hochwertige Fahrräder gestohlen. Mein Platznachbar meinte dass er zum zweiten Mal auf diesem Campingplatz ist und jedes mal sind seine Räder weg. Den Campingplatzbetreiber ist das bekannt aber unternehmen nichts. Keine Videoüberwachen oder sonstiges. Als ich um halb 4 aufgewacht bin und gemerkt habe das die Räder weg sind habe ich mich auf dem Campingplatz umgeschaut. Das einzige was ich gesehen habe war ein Platzwart mit einem Besen in der Hand der wohl die Aufgabe hatte mitten in der Nacht den Hof zu fegen --- sehr seltsam!
> Ich rate hier jedem den Campingplatz Arco Lido in Torbole bzw. den Gardasee zu vermeiden.



du hast erstens den jahrhundert award als obertotengräber gewonnen und zweitens, wenn interessiert es, das der dep. von nachbar sich ständig seine räder klauen läßt. blödheit stirb als letztens


----------



## Stoni (25. Juni 2017)

saturno schrieb:


> blödheit stirb als letztens



Dann sollte DEine Lebenserwartung wohl grösser 100 Jahre sein...............!


----------



## freetourer (25. Juni 2017)

Schnitz schrieb:


> in der Nacht vom 22.06.2017 auf den 23.06.2017 wurde wieder auf dem Campingplatz Arco Lido in Torbole am Gardasee zugeschlagen. Es wurden mehrere hochwertige Fahrräder gestohlen. Mein Platznachbar meinte dass er zum zweiten Mal auf diesem Campingplatz ist und jedes mal sind seine Räder weg. Den Campingplatzbetreiber ist das bekannt aber unternehmen nichts. Keine Videoüberwachen oder sonstiges. Als ich um halb 4 aufgewacht bin und gemerkt habe das die Räder weg sind habe ich mich auf dem Campingplatz umgeschaut. Das einzige was ich gesehen habe war ein Platzwart mit einem Besen in der Hand der wohl die Aufgabe hatte mitten in der Nacht den Hof zu fegen --- sehr seltsam!
> Ich rate hier jedem den Campingplatz Arco Lido in Torbole bzw. den Gardasee zu vermeiden.




En bißchen wirr und leider wenig informativ.

Wurden jetzt Deine Räder geklaut und/oder die Räder Deines Patznachbarn ?

Standen die Räder nachts draußen?

Waren die Räder gesichert?


----------

